# Help me unroot my Galaxy Nexus on a mac



## adam1882 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello guys, well i rooted my Galaxy nexus a few weeks ago, just to try it. It was my first time and all went very well. But i actually like stock better and i have been searching the net for the past few days but i cannot figure out how to get back to stock using my mac. If anyone could help me out here that would be awesome. Im using a GSM model


----------



## jcbpnl (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm on a mac as well. What I did was install Windows 7 using bootcamp and worked from inside there.

Once you get a Windows Environment set up, use these steps to return to stock.

1) Download the GNex Toolkit (All credit to XDA user mskip): DOWNLOAD

2) Download the GSM Stock Images from Google. DOWNLOAD

3) Install the GNex Toolkit

4) Navigate to the folder where GNex Toolkit was installed to.

5) Place the image file (.tgz extension) into the folder place_stock_google_images_here (or something similar)

6) On your phone, enable USB debugging. This is found in Settings --> Developer Options.

7) Plug the USB cable into your phone and start the Toolkit. When you get to the main menu, choose option 20 (Reboot options) and choose the option to boot into fastboot mode. DO NOT CHOOSE THE FIRST OPTION. Choose the option that says "ADB/Must be in Android". It should be option 3 or 4. Your phone should boot into Fastboot mode and have an Android laying down with his chest open.

8) Once the toolkit has returned to the homescreen, Choose the option to "Extract and Flash Stock Google Images". **THIS WILL ERASE ALL DATA INCLUDING PICTURES, MUSIC ETC. BACKUP IF YOU WANT TO SAVE.

9) Once you confirm the flash the toolkit will work it's magic. Don't unplug your device or turn off your computer until your phone boots into the welcome screen.

Congratulations! You are now returned to Stock 4.0.2 and you aren't rooted. You can root your phone again using the Toolkit you downloaded earlier.

Make sure to thank XDA user mskip for his program. It has made managing my GNex a breeze.


----------



## Simer1003 (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah.....some mac users dont have windows 7 capabilities....heres a good guide for ya

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/141849-mac-method-root-unroot-unlock-your-vz-galaxy-nexus.html


----------



## 3bs (Mar 2, 2012)

I used this today and it worked http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1366806

Edit: have you tried AOKP? I really like their ROM. I tried out GummyNex briefly but AOKP has a lot more features.


----------



## Valdeck (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually left AOKP for the new Gummy Revolution and love it. The feature set has really gone up in Gummy and I can only think of one feature that is in AOKP that is not in Gummy that I used on a regular basis. Also Gummy uses Apex launcher which for me is much smoother than nova.


----------



## adam1882 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the tips. I am still rooted but went back to stock from my backup. I was using the gummy rom 7.somthing. The only reason I didn't like it was because when I hit the multitasking key, it had some lag which drove me mad.


----------



## 3bs (Mar 2, 2012)

Valdeck said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the tips. I am still rooted but went back to stock from my backup. I was using the gummy rom 7.somthing. The only reason I didn't like it was because when I hit the multitasking key, it had some lag which drove me mad.


Which build were you using? I'm on b27 and I don't have any lag with the multitasking key


----------



## adam1882 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was using the latest gummy nex rom. I installed kang last night its running pretty well. Although I don't have the stock music app its disappeared. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

id say if you like stock you should check out the 4.0.4 leak. I've been running it for a while and I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## adam1882 (Feb 22, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> id say if you like stock you should check out the 4.0.4 leak. I've been running it for a while and I love it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Sounds good, can you point me in the right direction of were i can get this 4.0.4 leak


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/17357-IMM30B--4.0.4-|-Stock,rooted,deodexed,zipaligned,busybox,insecure-boot-+-mods-zips

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

